# Workout the offset for a template guide



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

hi all
in the last week i have recived a order for 10 squaters chairs. in order to beable to do this i want to make up some template guides for the process where the arms connect and the roller for the canvas part sits, im using the 6mm straight cutter and i would like to use the 7/16 (11.1125mm) brass template guide for the external. but im having trouble working out the enternal guide. i have built a mortice and tendon work station for the main joints of the body
The parts where the arms meet the back legs i would like to make the joints like a inlay, this is so they carnt be copied or pulled apart easley, like this one has been done. the photo is from PAT WARNER web site..
the template guide set is the one i bough from carba-tec at least 2 years ago, i made a clear poly router base to sute the inserts with a centre pin to line u the insert ( just to make sure)

help
in advance thanks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gary, it's seldom wise to mix metric and imperial, it ends up with impossible results. Why not a 1/4" cutter to go with the 7/16 guide in which case the offset = diameter of the guide - diameter of the cutter divided by 2 which equals 3/32" offset, this doesn't leave much clearance between cutter and inside of the guide. It would be better to choose a larger template guide and re-calculate the offset using the formula as above.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

here is some photos of the chair completed, sorry harry there is no photo shoot at this stage. my daughter had my canon on the week end. when i start building the other chairs i will.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Gary,
That looks like it would be one comfortable chair...are the swing out arms used to support your legs?


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

on this design the arms swing out for your legs to rest on, the two other modles have a fixed extenion or none at all. the colour for the canvas is picket by the buyer i have 10 different ones.
The main body of the chair is made to sute the user. IE there body length. and yes i have gone to sleep in one many times, and so has my dad,
my ex wife loved it when she was pregnet with maygen..


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Are they strong enough to hold up manly legs?


----------

